# Time capsule et iPad



## italian13 (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'installer Time capsule, puis je sauvegarder des fichiers à partir de MOn iPad ?
Puis imprimer à partir de l'imprimante mise en USB sur la capsule ? 
Merci

Ben alors, il est où, le problème de périphérique là ? Pour parler de l'iPad, il y a un forum dédié, c'est pas ici !


----------

